# Tonicidade, subtonicidade e pronúncia



## white_02

Bom dia pessoal,

Perdoem-me se cometer algum erro. Interessei-me recentemente por este assunto, embora não seja nenhum especialista. Acho interessante as subvariações de acentuação ou subtonicidades de cada palavra ou frase, como por exemplo em "essa cola" e "é sacola". Para mim pelo menos há uma pequena variação na pronúncia de cada uma delas.

Sobre essas variações, tenho duas perguntas:

-No caso do acento grave, há normalmente alguma diferença (por sutil que seja) de acentuação, pronúncia em relação ao artigo definido? Nem sempre, mas na minha interpretação o "à" costuma ser um pouco mais forte que o "a".

-Sabem de algum trabalho que estudam as variação de tonicidade a partir das inter-relações entre as palavras? Ou seja, se há algum estudo sobre variações de tonicidade das sílabas de uma palavra quando em presença de outras.

Obrigado.


----------



## celso8

Aprendi que o acento grave indica somente a crase da preposição a com o artigo feminino a  e da preposição a com o a dos pronomes demonstrativos aquilo aquele aquela, que a crase não indica tonicidade e que não há diferença de pronúncia.


----------



## mateus-BR

No primeiro caso, concordo plenamente com você.
"essa cola" me soa "éssa-cola"; "é sacola" me soa "é-sácola". Imagino que nem todos, ou pelo menos que não tenham uma bom senso de dicernimento, conseguem identificar a diferença.
Quanto à letra "A" com crase, não se pode dizer que é acentuada, visto que, como celso8 bem disse, a crase indica apenas a contração da preposição "a" com o artigo definido "a", formando à. Se não houvesse crase seria "aa", portanto, leio sempre "a-a". Se o artigo definido for "o", dispensa-se a crase, formando-se "ao".
O artigo indefinido na língua portuguesa antigamente era "La" como em espanhol, italiano e francês, com o desenvolvimento da língua, os artigos perderam a letra "L". Se ainda houvesse essas formas "Lo / La", hoje em dia, em vez de crase, escreveríamos e diríamos "a la / a lo".


----------



## celso8

mateus-BR said:


> No primeiro caso, concordo plenamente com você.
> "essa cola" me soa "éssa-cola"; "é sacola" me soa "é-sácola". Imagino que nem todos, ou pelo menos que não tenham uma bom senso de dicernimento, conseguem identificar a diferença.
> Quanto à letra "A" com crase, não se pode dizer que é acentuada, visto que, como celso8 bem disse, a crase indica apenas a contração da preposição "a" com o artigo definido "a", formando à. Se não houvesse crase seria "aa", portanto, leio sempre "a-a". Se o artigo definido for "o", dispensa-se a crase, formando-se "ao".
> O artigo indefinido na língua portuguesa antigamente era "La" como em espanhol, italiano e francês, com o desenvolvimento da língua, os artigos perderam a letra "L". Se ainda houvesse essas formas "Lo / La", hoje em dia, em vez de crase, escreveríamos e diríamos "a la / a lo".




Você pronuncia aa ?


 Você diz: 

Vou aa farmácia ?
 Vou aa piscina ?
Vou aa escola ?


Muito interessante !
As pessoas da sua comunidade também dizem aa ?
Da onde você é ?


----------



## Casmurro

No Brasil não há qualquer diferença fonética entre o à, a preposição, a artigo e há. Em Portugal, de acordo com algumas discussões que tive com colegas foreiros lusos, o à, por lá, tem um som diferente (pelo que me lembro, é mais aberto que o a artigo).


----------



## diego-rj

Não consigo ver diferença nenhuma na pronúncia de "essa cola" e "é sacola". 

No máximo, a tonicidade primária: ESsa cola - é saCOla (desa forma que eu diferenciaria se eu tivesse que falar enfaticamente).


----------



## mateus-BR

Se eu estiver em um contexto formal sim, caso contrário, digo: "vou na farmácia / vou na piscina / vou pra escola".
Sou de Goiás, as pessoas na forma coloquial aqui sequer usam preposição + artigo. Mas, em contextos formais, eu, professores, palestrantes, políticos (bem instruídos) pronunciamos "cheguei aá conclusão", "cheguei aá inglaterra", "me dirigi aáquela mulher".
Claro que é rápido, você não vai gastar cinco segundos pronunciando à, da mesma forma que não gasta dizendo "fui á-ô banco / fui á-ô supermercado", se você falar de forma rápida e aberta, qualquer pessoa que saiba empregar a crase saberá que você está "falando com crase" também.

Abraço!


----------



## Casmurro

> Sou de Goiás, as pessoas na forma coloquial aqui sequer usam preposição + artigo.



Como assim? Vocês 'vão o cinema'?


----------



## mateus-BR

Casmurro, como você pode ver, eu me referia à preposição "a". Geralmente utilizamos a contração em + a, como a maioria da população brasileira.


----------



## celso8

mateus-BR said:


> Se eu estiver em um contexto formal sim, caso contrário, digo: "vou na farmácia / vou na piscina / vou pra escola".
> Sou de Goiás, as pessoas na forma coloquial aqui sequer usam preposição + artigo. Mas, em contextos formais, eu, professores, palestrantes, políticos (bem instruídos) pronunciamos "cheguei aá conclusão", "cheguei aá inglaterra", "me dirigi aáquela mulher".
> Claro que é rápido, você não vai gastar cinco segundos pronunciando à, da mesma forma que não gasta dizendo "fui á-ô banco / fui á-ô supermercado", se você falar de forma rápida e aberta, qualquer pessoa que saiba empregar a crase saberá que você está "falando com crase" também.
> 
> Abraço!



Caro Mateus,



A crase é a representação gráfica da contração dos sons representados pela letra a ( a+a = a.) Se as pessoas que você considera bem instruídas, os professores, os palestrantes etc. pronunciam duas vezes a letra a onde deveria ocorrer a crase,mesmo que seja bem rapidamente, é porque a  crase para vocês não existe. Você já pensou que não faz sentido escrever  à e pronunciar aa ?


----------



## Hagafiero

Os brasileiros _jamais_ falam "aa", a não ser numa pronúncia afetada. Até hoje, só ouvi essa pronúncia artificial vinda de professores ditando uma matéria para os alunos escreverem; nesse caso ele pronuncia "aa" só para que os alunos saibam que devem escrever "à", e não "a". É que no Brasil muita gente não sabe a diferença entre as duas formas (porque elas só se distinguem na escrita e não na fala, ao contrário do que acontece em Portugal).

A diferença mais perceptível entre "essa cola" e "é sacola" é que, na primeira, o A é fechado, e na segunda, aberto.


----------



## mateus-BR

Falou o dono da razão.
Se você diz que é assim, então assim é.

Abraço!


----------



## white_02

Desculpem-me a longa demora para escrever uma resposta.
Casmurro, Hagafiero, sabem onde encontro referências mais formais discutindo essa diferença de pronúncia em Portugal?  Gostaria de tê-las, até porque é difícil encontrá-las já que no Brasil ninguém se preocupa com ela. Acabei de descobrir que não notam esta diferença. ^^

É curioso que, apesar de ser brasileiro aprendi e sempre notei esta diferença. Acredito que ainda se aprende esta diferenças por aqui, apesar de raramente.


----------



## Hagafiero

Recomendo este artigo na Wikipédia em inglês: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_Portuguese#Medieval_sound_changes No quarto parágrafo dessa seção há uma breve menção à pronúncia em Portugal do que antigamente era a sequência /aa/. Um texto mais específico sobre isso: http://olinguistaamador.blogspot.com.br/2013/03/a-se-fala-diferente-de-a.html
Não são referências "formais", mas são mais completos do que qualquer outra fonte que eu já tenha encontrado.


----------



## Alandria

Hagafiero said:


> A diferença mais perceptível entre "essa cola" e "é sacola" é que, na primeira, o A é fechado, e na segunda, aberto.


----------



## ZangiefZangado

Quanto ao "essa cola" e o "é sacola" varia. Certos falantes consideram a existência do 'shwa' enquanto outros não. Eu sou do segundo grupo. Para mim, as duas expressões se pronunciam igualmente.

Quanto ao som "aa", é um erro do mesmo tipo das pessoas no Brasil que falam "naIscer". Não existe "i" antes de "sc", salvo escrito em contrário e o "a" não muda sua duração mesmo que com crase. Não existe prolongamento de vogais em qualquer português.


----------



## Casmurro

> "naIscer"



Onde isso?


----------



## ZangiefZangado

Casmurro:
Sou do Rio de Janeiro e nunca saí daqui por mais do que uma semana. Como falei, essa do "na*i*scer" eu já vi em linguagem falada, por pessoas de classes sociais e níveis de escolaridade de um extremo ao outro. O mesmo vale para o "aa".


----------



## mateus-BR

ZangiefZangado,

Concordo contigo, também já ouvi essa pronúncia de pessoas do estado do Rio de Janeiro.
Outra peculiaridade bem característica que não passa despercebida é a ênfase nas vogais nasais antes de M e N.
Por exemplo, quando o pessoal daí diz "Quanto", eu ouço "Quãwmto", "Tanto" ouço "tãwmto" e por aí vai.

Abraço!


----------



## Casmurro

ZangiefZangado said:


> Casmurro:
> Sou do Rio de Janeiro e nunca saí daqui por mais do que uma semana. Como falei, essa do "na*i*scer" eu já vi em linguagem falada, por pessoas de classes sociais e níveis de escolaridade de um extremo ao outro. O mesmo vale para o "aa".



Interessante. Não sabia da existência de tal pronúncia.


----------



## Hagafiero

O jornalista Marcos de Castro (no livro _A imprensa e o caos na ortografia _)interpreta a pronúncia "naiscer" como uma hipercorreção de quem acha que "SC" representa dois sons. Por influência da escrita, eles leriam como se fosse escrito "nas cer" (nais cer). 

Em Portugal "SC" são dois sons mesmo. No Brasil virou um dígrafo, falado igual a "SS".


----------



## white_02

Agora que notei que acabei me esquecendo de agradecer pelas respostas. Hagafiero, obrigado pelas indicações de links, serviram para dar uma boa noção. Essa do som do "sc" explica o porquê deles. Muito interessante.


----------

